# Useless Billy Wants Erybody Ta Know.. It's not rainin right nowa..#328



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Very dry


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

No rain here either


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

Need nut to come  irrigate my maters and peppers


----------



## mark-7mag (May 21, 2015)

I gotsta get some sleep. Scrapy can take it to the white pages


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I can not figure out how to edit the # on this piece of carp new phone.. Gonna get Billy ta get me my money back.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I'm out too.. Mullet head.. Peace out.. Bud


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Time I got in the new one erebody gone cept Scrappy.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

I figured ya'll would take off like barncats with a feist sicced on them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Good one oops, I like the way you use the weather analogy in the development of that fine title.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Glad you home safe and sound Bo$$. I bet you going to take a flashlight out and count cows and hope the Game Worden ain't peeking around.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

It is nostalgic in that it uses the style practiced in some of the very low numbered Useless Billy threads.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Yea, oops old timey enough to be nostalgic.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Glad you home safe and sound Bo$$. I bet you going to take a flashlight out and count cows and hope the Game Worden ain't peeking around.



Had a mouse come visit while we were gone Scrappy, he chewed up the wife's unopened box of grits. Bad as I hate too, I set out a coupla them old fashioned traps, that like to spring bout the time I let go of that trigger.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

They scare me more than hurt me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I say very hurtful things to them.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is nostalgic in that it uses the style practiced in some of the very low numbered Useless Billy threads.



Ima OG.. Bo$$. I caint hep it


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Bo$$=bovine abuser


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ima OG.. Bo$$. I caint hep it



I am a traditionalist oops. I liked the title.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Don't really care for the 327, but you had no control over that.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Thank ya can fix that title# fur me.. Bo$$? Or you could jus give me the key to the safe and I could handle it myself.. Ima go-getter


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am a traditionalist oops. I liked the title.



That's kinda what OG means.. Bo$$. You knew that


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I am dreading thread# 332 also.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Did I ever tell yall about old #85?


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Well it is a long story and I wont get into it tonight, but lets just say that T outdid himself on that one.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did I ever tell yall about old #85?



I'm all ears.. Dig them history lessons


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They scare me more than hurt me.


 Honestly I'd rather set a #3 foothold than one of them things. I'm gonnahave bad dreams tonight if I can't get it out of my mind. Mind flop.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Bam


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Carp.. Dagum ur time.. Scrap


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Hard to believe that  we were just kids back then oops. T and I used smoke signals.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

I gotta drive fo owas in da am.. Yall leave Billy a hot PBR out.. He don't need no light on.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

I got a history going now, but wont get to old #85 for a few more.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to believe that  we were just kids back then oops. T and I used smoke signals.



Lol'ed on my little couch.

Them were the days.. Bo$$.. Them were the days


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Night oops and Scrappy. Yep I laugh every time I think of old 85.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm all ears.. Dig them history lessons


 I sure ain't got nothing better to do.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2015)

Keep em straight in here Scrappy. That includes you. Don't make me have to get up and get back in here.


----------



## oops1 (May 21, 2015)

Night.. Bo$$. Take care.. Scraps.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keep em straight in here Scrappy. That includes you. Don't make me have to get up and get back in here.


 I stopped by the grocery on the way home from the little league game to get myself a baseball size tomater for a dollar. (in case I wanted a baloney and tamater sandwich later).  I also splurged and bought a pound of green grapes at the register said $5. I also bought a suitcase of necessities for $12.95 Now you tell me which was the best deal?  And the mater hit the floor and bounced and rolled.


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

All gon again. I ran my friends off. I even had a bath earlier before the game.


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Dang, y'all were busy tonight


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about you dad bige


----------



## mattech (May 21, 2015)

All yours scrapy, I'm ready for bed


----------



## Scrapy (May 21, 2015)

Had a business call this afternoon from an old friend wanting me to come and check out her pondweeds. Said I would need my 4WD truck to get back there what with bog holes in the driveway and all. Said the nudelagoon was still open but closing in fast.  Said I'm the man for the job. Said she had installed an outside shower too to get the algae off.
Said ,said, etcetera. I bet I can't charge her a penny.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

HH is a family place of sorts I reckon.  Nice surroundings. Different from Ashville but kind of the same ole.  See that deep curve in the coast from Florida clean on up to outer banks of NC? To me that means surf fishing is negligible but sand in your boots and partayin is probable.  Just me I reckon. 
A radio feller one time on the radio ax , "Wings! "What's all dis about wings"? "If I was into bones, I'd just order fish".


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dang, y'all were busy tonight


Mattech, That boy of yours done got hairy legs . If he don't learn how to throw a castnet tomorrow he will likely teach hisself in 20 years. You won't get no credit for it.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Them cats that was haulin tiawan froze shrimp bags out the dumpsters of the highclass Charleston restuaraunts, Ax me how I know? I know because l Like spying on wanderin cats. Probly gives me 3/4 of the thrill a Game Warden gets.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Who's ever had a tomata chewier than balony?


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

A little beach music for you Mattech, specially if you skip Church Sunday, got you covered.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 22, 2015)

Eyerecon I'm on scraps shift.


----------



## ccherry (May 22, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## ccherry (May 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mguthrie (May 22, 2015)

Flopp?


----------



## mguthrie (May 22, 2015)

Well that was nice to wake up to. Mornin all


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 22, 2015)

Good Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Yelllo!


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

I like Ryan Seacrest.........


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

His hair is always fixed perfectly.........


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

bet he ain't neva wore a hat........


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I like Ryan Seacrest.........



...

This is a bad way to start the day!!
Mornin errbody!!


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

A little bit softer now


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

A little bit louder now


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Heyyyyyee. Heyyyyee


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Shout


----------



## karen936 (May 22, 2015)

morning all


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I like Ryan Seacrest.........



Your're prolly not his type, or are you?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Hey Kay-run


----------



## karen936 (May 22, 2015)

hey mark


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Your're prolly not his type, or are you?



definitely not his type.......he probably don't like Copenhagen breath....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

First post in here....  what i miss y'all


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Herro?


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Its Friday!!!!!


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

At least for me


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

pew


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Hey T


----------



## ccherry (May 22, 2015)

Sho is nice weather today


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 22, 2015)

Morning, useless companions. It was a nice balmy 45* here this morning. Had to go drag my jacket back out of hibernation.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Morning, useless companions. It was a nice balmy 45* here this morning. Had to go drag my jacket back out of hibernation.



Feels pretty good down here in Southwest Ga too. 
Off to work. See y'all later.


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

I need to let TP know that there is no water in my rain gauge......ya'll let me know if you see him.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

homo3 killed the thread...........idjit


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

still no rain here.....i will mail a letter to TP and let him know


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Live from Dothan... Woooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> still no rain here.....i will mail a letter to TP and let him know



Better make it first class mail male


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Wonder if its rainin in norf ga???


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo3 killed the thread...........idjit



I'm good for killing threads at 11PM not AM.

Everybody must be at Ruth Crisps


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Billy says he wants to learnt another language.  Says he gonna learnt sign language


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rydert. I didn't know yours was the same as Bo$$'s.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

lol-ing at Scrapy


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

41 one here this morning Hillbilly, I think this is Indian winter.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey T



Hay, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Billy is mad cause he can't get any EBT. Says him and Earlene got a taste for free lobsta.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I was telling them bout that old #85 thread last night T. It was summpin we will prolly never see again and prolly don't want too either.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy is mad cause he can't get any EBT. Says him and Earlene got a taste for free lobsta.



Where has Earlene been?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was telling them bout that old #85 thread last night T. It was summpin we will prolly never see again and prolly don't want too either.



 #85 almost knocked me off the wagon. Wooooooo......I hid under the bed for 3 days after.


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Earlene just got out the halfway house. Billy went to pick her up with some stolen graveside flowers and a 3 bottles of Boones Farm. He was so happy to see her.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Earlene stayed in rehab a lot longer than 03.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Earlene just got out the halfway house. Billy went to pick her up with some stolen graveside flowers and a 3 bottles of Boones Farm. He was so happy to see her.



The rehab must of worked if she was drinking wine. She used to drink 2 fifths a day of cheap gin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 22, 2015)

Billy wants to play some kind of ear game


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Earlene aint no spring chicken.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

My Garden is coming up and so are the weeds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Wish now I had not planted those round up ready weeds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

M & M in here.


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

who did it?.........


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Not me


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Hey K, what's shakin?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Matt will speak to me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Matt left. Didn't even nod his head at me.


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Its slow so I'm bouncing around


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Making the rounds


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Mod in training


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Banned


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Banned!!!


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Banned!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

I'm almost ready


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Y'all settle down in here


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Last warning


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Stop that ballroom talk


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

I'm not going to warn you again about that bathroom talk!


----------



## ccherry (May 22, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Matt is a rambling man.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

He been on FB.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

Hey, What I misted?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Checking out swap and sell.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

He is gonna but a bunch more fishing poles.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

I called Billy to tell him gots some AC parts he can sell fer scrap...


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Heap more.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

Tolt him I just swapped out a 10ton compressor. He said they was to heavy to load up.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

we gonna roll it off the roof into the back of the truck..


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Billy not real bright.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

He will straighten out now that Earlene is back.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

20mopiketoclean


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Dang Scrapy you got a Coke bottle full of Pike.


----------



## ccherry (May 22, 2015)

Scrapy been feeshin


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Wife trying to get me to work in the Garden. I am balking at such activity.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I have been spending time with Odell, after not seeing him for a week. That tired me out and now I am going to rest a while.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

The tires on my tiller need balancing.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

It is to wet to work the Garden.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

You should never till a garden in the heat of the day.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I got a gimp Knee.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

No since working a garden when it is this dry.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Moon aint right for tending a garden. If you till it now everything will die cept the weeds.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Garden flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

Great Flop BO$$!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

What's ya'lls plans fer the long weekend?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> What's ya'lls plans fer the long weekend?



I will prolly cook some ribs and just hang around here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

And work in the garden.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

What up Pnut?


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And work in the garden.


I got about three hrs a day in it for the last month. I piddle a lot. Check in on it about evry hr with a flashlight from the back window.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Chula in the news today. Again.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

State trooper shot billy in the face. Check it out on WALB..


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

I don't know how to do links.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

They shut down I-75.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Wonder how many flat tires and bearins go out, ooops had today?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Probably already at ER.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

I know a few of the GSP from Tift. I wonder who it was Nut..


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

How you get shot in da face and it not be life threatnin??? Dude ain't gots no teeth no mo i reckon!!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Ain't heard who, honkey.
Yea I figure he ain't got a smeller no more.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ain't heard who, honkey.
> Yea I figure he ain't got a smeller no more.



That's gotta suck...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 22, 2015)

I'm leavin... 19 minutes early... c-ya'll... reeb time...


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2015)

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/local/2015/05/22/trooper-shooting-tifton/27780907/


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Hands up don't shoot


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Lookin like it's gon be a goot weekend.. Med oops dun caught won.. How do you clean zebra starfish?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Lookin like it's gon be a goot weekend.. Med oops dun caught won.. How do you clean zebra starfish?



Thank that's a Piebald star fish.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Very rare indeed.


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Very rare indeed.



I know.. I'm salt water wise.. We're gonna eat it and get a replica mount made.. It was a state record too. Pope and young starfish.. 11 years old an already in da books.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Afternoon Hils.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

oops lives at the beach.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Hilsman+?


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Do seagull taste like turkey? If so.. It's starfis n gull tonight.. No need to go out


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I know.. I'm salt water wise.. We're gonna eat it and get a replica mount made.. It was a state record too. Pope and young starfish.. 11 years old an already in da books.



It is because of people like you that they are rare.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> oops lives at the beach.



Load up n ride down.. I need won mo in my boat tamorrow..


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

You can sleep in the pool chairs.. They're wuite comphy


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Sup Bo$$, TP, Oooooooops


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Sup Ben Ben


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> It is because of people like you that they are rare.



You're right.. Bo$$. Measure.. Photo.. Release. Did you see how he was holdin wrong too? ODR would have a fit


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

The shooting took place over there where I usually by my reeb. To many law dawg over there today!


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Billy is axin folks how to be cheap. Thought you caint git no cheaper dan billy


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Nice star med ooops!


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

I did not catch up.. Why did billy shoot some-won?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

So you think that guy got shot for getting the troopers beer, benben?


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Sup.. Hils.. Nut nut..to!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

You gone haft to better on the scenery though, pics ooops.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Shootout at the circle K corral?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

rrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

Somebody tell TP no rain today.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Yo.. Not to.. This new phone sucks


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Fight over the last Pabst twelver?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

I wonder if there is any rain round quacks place?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

The small ones are much better to eat.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, you have sum great kids, but only thing else I see is dudes.
Just saying.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Dude got the last twelver so he shot him in the mouth.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

...


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

benben makes a great point.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

So does KinnieMack.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> You gone haft to better on the scenery though, pics ooops.



I'm in an oasis of fluffy women's rit nowa.. Seriously. Id get banded fur postin such. Fluffy' s fine.. Jus don't fluff in a thong..
Please


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

We fixing to riot the Chula General, T.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

,/.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm in an oasis of fluffy women's rit nowa.. Seriously. Id get banded fur postin such. Fluffy' s fine.. Jus don't fluff in a thong..
> Please



This ain't helping me none.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't get me wrong, you have sum great kids, but only thing else I see is dudes.
> Just saying.



If they pass this trail cam.. I'll get em.. Jus gotta remember ta delete


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

\%/
..x..


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

K's fishin.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Fishing out of the boat with 2 poles?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

k is roll on floor laughing.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

GSP rough in Tifton. They shoot a man in the face then take him to jail. Riots in Chula to follow. 
__________________


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I'm 2 useles 2 post


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

We want some bikini pics oops


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Yea bo$$! We bout to hit the vending machines at Chula Peanut next!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I would get tired of shooten dummy targets also, think about it.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Glendale targets just ain't the same....


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Soooo close


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Snapa flap


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T, Quack said if it got much dryer down his way he would have to irrigate his water moccasins.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

benben, ben is comin here fishen dis weekend.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Gotta thow the feetball.. Bbl


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Its panderamonia round here!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Our weeds are dieing ,we ben carring water to them.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Good luck k! What yall going after?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I like my weeds green & tall.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea bo$$! We bout to hit the vending machines at Chula Peanut next!



Don't forget the bubble gum machines in front of the dime store.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Breams any size & catfish any size, all are keepers.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

I fertilize my weeds.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

BACK INTO A swany swifty, tie a chain around the atm an go..........


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

The wife chops down all my weeds.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I put turkey poo fer fertilizer.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Sorry Bo$$ for your lo$$.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

T's and k's weeds have buds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

I wanna go lootin..


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Heard they hit the Chula bank and got $12 and 8 bad checks.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Afternoon LD and Mark.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Howday Bo$$.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Does that shirt make me look fat?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Grillin steak and the wine is chilling.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T got me drunk at Applebee's. They threw me out.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Got a swat team after me


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T had to pay the bill.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

K in Chula rioting.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Come on quack! Bring reeb! Chula genarl was out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

He is running down the street carrying a bag of peanuts.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Don't think there are any Liquor stores they can loot.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Nose up don't shoot.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Pants down don't poot..........


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

KD had the Applebee's  waiter go to the store and get Michelob beer and lays potato chips.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

And an Atlanta paper.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

He told that dude that he didn't care if they don't normally do that.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Dude done it too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 22, 2015)

kydawg is da Boss


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He is running down the street carrying a bag of peanuts.



How does that make him a rioter if thats what they do all the time anyway? Just makes him look like a local.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Best I could do.. Tattoo and a trophy.. Hawt


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

Nice, Oops!
Wish i was down there on old man kelsey's ocean.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Nice oops


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 22, 2015)

Good photo Oops


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 22, 2015)

Evening ya'll


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 22, 2015)

Gonna be laying by a pool all weekend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 22, 2015)

Drinking reebs & telling lies


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How does that make him a rioter if thats what they do all the time anyway? Just makes him look like a local.



I think the 2 bottles of Perrier water tipped them off.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Them French rioters are the wurst........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Best I could do.. Tattoo and a trophy.. Hawt



I bet that guy can tell you how they do it up thera........


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I bet that guy can tell you how they do it up thera........



Lol! That dudes got Michigan written all over him


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Not making fun of old people or anything but that women is cracking me up with them shorts


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Wife got the garden looking good.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

My wife is in Panama City wid Oops, said they wuz goin' to Capt. Andersons tonite........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

I need a new hoe...........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Really I'd rather have an old hoe in good condition......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

The China one are too light and bend easily...........


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Yea..I like my gardening tools broke in good too


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

IMG950124.jpg

Billy en em dun started a lil
Early


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

That's jpegs a huge snapa snap.. Can't figur e how to post it


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Bbl.. Mrs oops vein teal mean to me


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> My wife is in Panama City wid Oops, said they wuz goin' to Capt. Andersons tonite........



Meh. I remember when they used to have really good seafood before they became a tourist trap. There's a LOT better places o eat in PC that don't require a waiting list and loudspeaker.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

Oh, frying chicken legs, cream peas with bacon, and some mac and cheese for supper.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Suppa  time boys!


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Saw Billy's first wife Cora today, she is on her 4th marriage since leaving Billy. Rumor has it that she hit the jackpot this time and will never have to worry bout money again. She married the night watchman down at the rendering plant.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Somebody let Billy drive one of our trucks, I had to change pads rotors and calipers. I drove it 6' and realized something was wrong, Billy said he didn't notice anything.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Cora sounds like she's living on easy street now.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Billy's girlfriend left him and is now Billy's motel roommate's girlfriend.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Billy is a strange bird sometimes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Billy's aunt never did approve of Cora.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Billy also said he didn't care about his girlfriend moving to the other side of the room, cause his other girlfriend was getting out of jail and they were getting married.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

They were getting married a few years back but she broke probation and got sent back the slammer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They were getting married a few years back but she broke probation and got sent back the slammer.



Then he was in jail for stealing copper off light poles, on the date of the second wedding.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

My wife got a job!!!!! 
The good news is the pay and benefits are pretty good. The bad news is she'll be flying all over the U.S. sometimes for a few days or week at a time. 
Oh man, that is gonna help. Almost 3 months of supporting multiple households( college kids) and horses on one paycheck  has about kilt me.


----------



## mguthrie (May 22, 2015)

Really?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Flop+?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

My bachelor dinner


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Good deal Robert.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

Good deal Robert, remember the butterfly parable...


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Good deal Robert, remember the butterfly parable...



Are you talking about that story where the butterfly outrun the rabbit.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

I think it had sumtin to do wid a plumb and a thumb.............although I ain't real goot wid algorithyms...........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Good deal Robert, remember the butterfly parable...



Never let your wife and girlfriends meet?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Never let your wife and girlfriends meet?



It also helps when they have the same name...............I tend to talk in my sleep...............


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I don't understand.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

We got a lot of wood bees, some people call them carpenter bees, up here but I don't know any parables bout them.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

The utter day I walked into Walmart wid the misses. They had them Coca-colas wid the peoples names on them. She started reading them all. There were several people around of different ethnic species. I looked at her and said " Come on Shaniqua, they ain't gonna have your name on them" The others looked shocked for a moment and then busted out laughing...............


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Sorry they didn't have her name, ld. I'd call coke and threaten lawsuit if it were me.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

I'm still mad about "New" coke...........


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Hera it go.. Billy can't hep Burt startin early.. He was released.. Lol'es.. Lol'es all ova


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Oh yea.. Booyah


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2015)

There's a place on 2nd Ave in Miami that will fry that thing whole for ya................


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I would have hid it my cooler oops.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

That is some fine eating right there.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

I'd ate that one ooops!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

If the GW says anything tell him you thought it was a Beeliner.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Ooops is da man! He will tear up the snapper!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Hey strang where you been?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 22, 2015)

Nice oops


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Ooops gone have to call "seatow" this weekend, I can feel it.


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

That shoal bass done got sun burnt Oooooooops.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Bama gone git to do a lot more Turkey hunting now!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Hils?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Hera it go.. Billy can't hep Burt startin early.. He was released.. Lol'es.. Lol'es all ova



Billy is a firm believer in Catch and Release. The head and backbone anyway.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## Hilsman (May 22, 2015)

Sup pnut??


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

I'm drankin nasty's tonite.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Take a deep fryer out on the boat wid ya, bring it back fryed.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bama gone git to do a lot more Turkey hunting now!



I hope so, bro. Got to get the bills caught up and then start saving up to join  a certain buddies lease near Georgetown.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

KD and his wife both lost their wallets somewhere in the Applebee's parking lot. I felt bad for them.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Tp+?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

The law was everywhere where we fish, they was after a fellow for home robbery. Never a dull moment these days.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Bammer thats pretty close to me.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I'll go wid ya sometime if U don't mind.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I won't even carrry a gun.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Bammer thats pretty close to me.



Why....yes. I do believe you are right.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

We had to pawn the wife's watch and my fishing poles.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops gone have to call "seatow" this weekend, I can feel it.



Oh.. It's comin.. I assure you. Woooooooo.. Snapa season.. What?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

K gittin stalked!


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

I better go do a radio check


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

benben+?


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Radio check 19.. Oops outa gas.. And reebs.. Please assiist


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Drop me off a fillet, when you come back by ooops!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T gave me directions to Outback and he was at Applebee's laughing at us.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

Brang more reebs than gas.. Please


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

K gave me the wrong phone # when we were trying to get up with him in Tallahassee.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Drop me off a fillet, when you come back by ooops!



I'll do ya won better.. I fits some pre-stapmed envelopes.. I'll jus mail em to ya


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Pnut gave me a name of a road that don't exist when I was trying to meet him and go Hawg hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I see a pattern developing.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Bo$$ will find ya.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Keebs told us to meet her at the Steakhouse at 7 and didn't show up till 10:15


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Bo$$ sorry about that, I know every time U called U was wondering why Linda answered.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Magnum K.Y.!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

It was a big mix up.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs told us to meet her at the Steakhouse at 7 and didn't show up till 10:15



 Made me drank a x-tra reeb too.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Bo$$ & that lady that tried to snatch your wifes purse... Never seen her before. Honest Billy.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

keebs was goin by the forum clock.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Trick me once shame on you, trick me four times shame on me.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'll do ya won better.. I fits some pre-stapmed envelopes.. I'll jus mail em to ya



That'll werk! Pm me sum more beach pics too!


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut gave me a name of a road that don't exist when I was trying to meet him and go Hawg hunting.



Pnut does not= reliable intel


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

This reeB is gud.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Man laughed at me when I asked him where California woods road was.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Oops gonna be a Charter Boar Captain when he retires.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

P nut loosened the screw to my safty on my shotgun. It wouldn't shoot. This was at the dove shoot.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I coulda got 3 limits instead of 2.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

I tried to give sum other members pnuts one time, but bo$$ said he would deevy them out.


----------



## oops1 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> That'll werk! Pm me sum more beach pics too!



Omg.. Me n the kids was throwing the feetball at the pool.. She walks up with her kidI couldn't throw a spiral after Her arrival .. Omg


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Man laughed at me when I asked him where California woods road was.





kmckinnie said:


> P nut loosened the screw to my safty on my shotgun. It wouldn't shoot. This was at the dove shoot.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

he paid a girl to shoot me. And believe me U buddy he got his moneys worth.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

It was pepper time on me, P-nut got in a corner by his self.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

He let his dog eat my birds that fell over there.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I got feet & wings.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Omg.. Me n the kids was throwing the feetball at the pool.. She walks up with her kidI couldn't throw a spiral after Her arrival .. Omg



I musta not got that pm!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

he seen the warden &told me to go get that shotgun wid the plug out. U will do good wid it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Lol, k wears a flap jacket.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> he seen the warden &told me to go get that shotgun wid the plug out. U will do good wid it.



gave you sum birds too.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

U need to bring ben there, That will tickel U. Not many birds to clean. LOLs. I need to give him some lead lessons.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

K can move pretty quick!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

The warden asked that girl what she shot... She pointed at me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Nothing but a bunch of Billy's in here.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

Yea I believe I can out run bshad, maybe?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

She shot at p nut.. p nut hollared hey it me.. Hes over there.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

bshad can move thru the woods quick. I was impressed.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

That warden never saw us.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

K keeps a pencil with him at dove shoots.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Watching the longest day for bout the 10th time.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea I believe I can out run bshad, maybe?


You just got to be one step faster than him. Whichever collar the GW chasing y'all grabs first wins the prize. 


kmckinnie said:


> She shot at p nut.. p nut hollared hey it me.. Hes over there.


Does she get mad if you shoot back at her?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

BkW said my 6 pack turned into a 30ty pack. What does that mean?


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Bammer I never shot her, don't think I didn't want too. :rolf:


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> BkW said my 6 pack turned into a 30ty pack. What does that mean?



Means she got a good deal on beer.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I've hunted with kinfolk before & I know to watch & duck.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

Them folks could knock some doves down at that shoot. I watched them. They some pretty good shoots.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 22, 2015)

I'm gone, cyl!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 22, 2015)

I gotta get a new sig line.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I gotta get a new sig line.



Okay. I'll go find you one.


----------



## M80 (May 22, 2015)

Just swinging through and hollering hay. Y'all have a great weekend and try and behave. C y'all my friends


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Evening mw80


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

It is getting sleepy in here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I am watching American Greed now. People cant wait to hand over their hard earned money to con men.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Woooooo.


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2015)

Later, KD an Scrapy. T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Stuffed. Forgot it was Friday night. Had Pike , corn on the cob and grits.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Brown shells for doves too K.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Dey took off like dey was haulin buggy. High tailing it. Think I'll watch a western.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Night T & t.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

T got to read a story.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

The Tupelo honey is good Scrapy. You should be able to get it cheap in Savannah, that is where they make it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

I bought a watermelon in  Crossville Tennessee and forgot it was on my truck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

One guest in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

K is back.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Scrapy waiting on us to leave so he can start posting.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Bout bedtime for me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2015)

Night everyone and Buckfiddy.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I bought a watermelon in  Crossville Tennessee and forgot it was on my truck.


Crossville is where those Keemer Mountain Curs are from.We supposed to be picking watermelons a week before July 4. Mine ain't even running yet.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> T got to read a story.


You ought to tell a story for me to read.  What's a good western to go to sleep by? I have watched every one of Gunsmoke.


----------



## Scrapy (May 22, 2015)

Pike is three bites down one side and two bites up the other. ???. Fried 12 and had 3 left over what with grits and corn on the cob.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Here fishy fishy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 23, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 23, 2015)

Morning Flop.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

Howdy doodle doo to ya migmack.
But this old rooster is crowing at dark.
CYlL


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Gatta go to nieceinlaw's graduation. Yea.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Top of the morning to ya gents


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

lftt


----------



## fish hawk (May 23, 2015)

I'm too lazy to read back.....What I'd miss?


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Y'all settle down in here.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Gatta go to nieceinlaw's graduation. Yea.



I was incited to a graduation in moultrie, I couldn't make it though.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Just caught a shark. Woooo


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

And a whiting woooo


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

And a sea trout. Woooooo


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Use some doughballs and catch a sea bisquit.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

My brother


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

We threw it back


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> We threw it back



The "Bad" brother or the shark? 
Y'all gonna troll for mackerel? They should be hitting good a half mile or so off the beach.


----------



## JB0704 (May 23, 2015)

Very cool mt


----------



## JB0704 (May 23, 2015)

The # on this'n is wrong


----------



## JB0704 (May 23, 2015)

We caught lotsa whiting this morning.....not Samantha sharks today.  Headed home shortly.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> We caught lotsa whiting this morning.....not Samantha sharks today.  Headed home shortly.



Those whiting are some good eating. Wish i had a cooler full!


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

Morning, I slept in. Felt goot.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

No trolling, just dropping anchor and fishing. Its gotten slow lately.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

It was hawt at da graduation.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> It was hawt at da graduation.



Went thru that last week at the GSU graduation in Statesboro. Face finally quit peeling about wednesday.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Don't know if we caught a mouse last night or not. I do know the wife has taken every single item out of the pantry where he robbed the grits box. I am afraid to ask her why.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

She prolly saw one mouse dropping. It will take 3 hours to get all that stuff back in there they way she wants it. Soup on the right hand side of the second shelf, juice right above that on the third shelf, all soda pop on the bottom shelf, canned meat right next to the canned vegetables in the middle of the third shelf, yall get the picture. And oh yeah any bottle of red or white liquor has to go one the third shelf and be the first thing you put in so as the Crisco cans and the boxed foods hides them from me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Women, I have stopped trying to figure out how their brains work.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

God forbid you put a bottle of pickles among the sardines and vieeny sausages.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I go in there and move stuff around while she is sleeping. She thinks she put the stuff in the wrong place. She will say "I am getting old and my mind is slipping".


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

No way I can sneak  in there and sneak a snort. She can hear a box of noodles rattling from a thousand yards.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Heck of it is, most of the time I can never find what I want. I asked her to draw me up a diagram of where everything is. She said "Don't be silly".


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I come in from counting cows and she said, what would you like for lunch? I said I want that can of tamales I bought last week. She said, I threw that can away because it had a dent in it, don't ever buy canned goods with a dent in them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I have never heard of anyone sitting down to eat tamales, take one bite, and say these tamales are no good, they must have come out of a dented can.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Think I will go in there and put a dent in every can of spinach that she likes. Might take a snort of that Makers too, she has it sitting in plain site sitting on top of a case of mayonnaise.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

We wont get into why we have a case of mayonnaise, lets just say we saved enough to buy a roll of that shelf paper that has to be changed at least twice a year.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

That's very tempting bo$$.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

bo$$ got me lol'ing


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Sure, it's after 1pm but there is few things better than breakfast for lunch. Bacon, spicy kentucky sausage patties, eggs, and some biscuits  with grape jelly.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Aloha from Hawaii.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

What are you doing in Hawaii T? Hope you didn't use the club jet, I was planning to go to Barbados tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Matt, did T tell you if he was using the jet or not.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Hola


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

No he didn't Bo$$, but I say him hanging around it yesterday


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Back at my brothers house didn't catch any more fish. I'm gonna take a nap, I didn't get to his house until 2:30 last night and had to get up at 4:45 to hit the water. 2 hours of sleep is getting to me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Two hours aint much sleep matt.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

I just went out to eat with Higgins.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

He has some nice guns.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Make sure you go see the Mayan ruins while you're in Hiwaayer TP


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

And Dog the Bounty hunter


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Dog flop


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Me and Thomas are going clubbing here in a bit. He says he knows some good places.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

TC=Willie


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Willie is taking us in a choppa ride later on.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Willie got a gold toof


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

I'm being very useles.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

I can't get much more useles, benben.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Be sure and take in Cubic Zirconia Head T.


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

passing by


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Afternoon Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

T is in Hawaii Krun. He is probably drinking one of those fancy coconut drinks right about now.


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

he gonna have pig
cooked in the ground too!


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

probably learn to hula too


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Speaking of hula hoop, brb!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

That Pnut loves Hula Hooping.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

He used to Hula hoop with a Hoop snake when he was a kid.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I got to go grocery shopping with the wife, we are low on mayonnaise.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Gonna get some ribs for Monday too. And maybe a couple of dozen clams.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I might ride by and check on T's place for him. He is in Hawaii you know.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I am afraid Billy might steal his Green Egg before I get there.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Check and be sure his freezer is running too.


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

If his freezer is runnin boss how you Goin to catch it


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Since I'm herea


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

I'll go ahead and get the


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Steak freezer burns easily. If I see any getting close, I will remove them for him.


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

check out his shrimps too Boss


----------



## karen936 (May 23, 2015)

he might have some deer meat too


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Wonder if he keeps his guns in a safe.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I will call Billy, he will know where all the good stuff is.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

But then I will have to cut him in. Think I will just meander around for a while and see what I can find.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Gots to go grocery buying, SYL.


----------



## ccherry (May 23, 2015)

Howdy!!!


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I just woke up, my schedule is gonna be all kinds of messed up now.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

That was a 4 owa nap


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I have a fisherman's sunburn


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

You catch any keepers Matt?


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Just the whiting and the trout


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Here about to go fish a few ponds for bass.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Got to watch the coast guard bring a submarine in. Not sure if you can make it out though.


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

I can't see nothin unda tha wata mt.


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

I seed it nowa. Had ta put on my polarized costa del warmarks


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

This is the slowest Billy thread we've had in a while


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This is the slowest Billy thread we've had in a while



It is a PF weekend too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Lets


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Speed


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

It...


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Up..


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Some


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Oh, how are ya'll tonight


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I am doing good dhd.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Just finished off the last of the king mackerel we caught last summer.
I broiled it after soaking it in italian dressing, lemon juice, minced garlic, salt, pepper, paprika and some Paul Prudhomme's seafood magic seasoning.
I also made a sauce for the fish and garlic mashed taters. I added the meat from two snow crab clusters, 3 pieces of bacon shredded and fried, a half stick of butter, and a jar of Bertolli's 4 cheese rosa with sundried tomatoes.
Oh lawd, that was good!


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Not sure how this will turn out, but this is Cumberland island, there are two wild horses walking the beach.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Looks like a Wolf to me Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

That sound good Robert. Pics?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Got me a briskett, I'm gone try tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

That is a nice shot of Matt's feet in the boat.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Got me a briskett, I'm gone try tomorrow.



Call Bigs for Recipe Pnut.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Caught a couple real small bass tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Wonder if mw80 won a tournament this weekend.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I don't get to spend much time with my brother, so this is nice.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

This is the boat we took out.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

mattech said:


>



I see the sub! Now.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go in there and put a dent in every can of spinach that she likes. Might take a snort of that Makers too, she has it sitting in plain site sitting on top of a case of mayonnaise.


Bo$$, Bo$$ ,Bo$$.  I was six years old riding in a shopping cart and saw canned spinach. Moma said no and I pitched a fit. I still remember it. She gave in and got me a can of popeye spinach. Broke me off of that for 30 years. I just got to liking spinach 5 years ago and it shure weren't out no can.

That is whut the food bank is for. You can get rid of it and "feel good" about it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Cool pics mt! Looks like y'all having a good time.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Thanks Nut, it was a fun time, wish I could do it more often.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Matt, did T tell you if he was using the jet or not.


Obviously above my pay grade. To be keepin track of bigshots. I get to weigh the likker bottle remnants at closing time, all I get to do. AND it's Satdy, I can't even work on Satdy cause the Big Shots got it lined up to where they get all the Big Tip money. I'll just scale fish and watch highfalloters.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Funny thing, my brother owed me money and said he would give the guy money for me to make it even. We get to the gas pump and my brother pulls out his debit card and said put $25 in, and my brother will pay you his share. 

Smh.

I gave the guy $50


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I felt like that was cheap but the guy was very happy with it, and invited my again, so hopefully I can make another trip down soon.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Lol, that sounds like my bro, mt.


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Scrapy. When I was a kid I'd come home from school an open up a can a spinach, heat it up an have it for my adder school snack. Fresh is better but I'll eat bout any green veggy. Ceptin spareigus. My GF got some today said I had to try it. I'll let you know how that goes


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I took a photo with the shark also.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Ooops using hospital WiFi?


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

That is a good time MT. I miss livin in jaxville. Not much deer huntin to do down that way though


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Your p gone stank gut.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Lol, that sounds like my bro, mt.



Lol, mine would make billy proud, when we were leaving this morning, I mentioned getting some ice, he got all excited and said I got some. He had a ¼ of a bag in his freezer. Lol, then when we were setting up rods, he was yelling at me for cutting the squid to big.


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Did you keep the shark. Some a them eat good


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Your p gone stank gut.



From the spareigus?


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> That is a good time MT. I miss livin in jaxville. Not much deer huntin to do down that way though



My brother has the opportunity to hunt on base, the people there wear the deer out and he knows it, but he won't take the 4 hour safety class to get access. Smh


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Did you keep the shark. Some a them eat good



We where going to but that species had to be 54" and it was to small.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 23, 2015)

Sounds like my brother in law Matt


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished off the last of the king mackerel we caught last summer.
> I broiled it after soaking it in italian dressing, lemon juice, minced garlic, salt, pepper, paprika and some Paul Prudhomme's seafood magic seasoning.
> I also made a sauce for the fish and garlic mashed taters. I added the meat from two snow crab clusters, 3 pieces of bacon shredded and fried, a half stick of butter, and a jar of Bertolli's 4 cheese rosa with sundried tomatoes.
> Oh lawd, that was good!


 Mudfish would be too with all dat.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Sounds like my brother in law Matt



Lol, I could tell stories for days mark.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Mudfish would be too with all dat.



I've tried to eat mudfish three different ways and none of them covered up the taste enough to want a second bite. They are about the hardest fighting freshwater fish there is, but i just throw them back now.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> We where going to but that species had to be 54" and it was to small.



I'm guessing it was a sand shark.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Scrapy. When I was a kid I'd come home from school an open up a can a spinach, heat it up an have it for my adder school snack. Fresh is better but I'll eat bout any green veggy. Ceptin spareigus. My GF got some today said I had to try it. I'll let you know how that goes



Did you turn into supperman Guth?

Hope your girlfrind thinks it does. Sparagas or canned spinach, no matter.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

Why does a sliced boiled egg find it's way on top of Spinach? YUCKKKEE POO.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> From the spareigus?



Yea, but its sum good eating!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Mudfish will make you bleed.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing it was a sand shark.


 Sharks PEPEE though their skin.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing it was a sand shark.



They guy said the name but I don't remember, I wanna say eastern something.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Ready?


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Did you turn into supperman Guth?
> 
> Hope your girlfrind thinks it does. Sparagas or canned spinach, no matter.



Thought I'd git muskles like popeye. Didn't work


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I don't like spinach. I ordered an omelet at a restaurant in SC. I bit into it and it had spinach on it. Completely ruined it.


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

I think the black tips are the better to eat sharks


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Matt done went and caught him some supper.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

But Scrapy, you are moving up the ladder.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Or you were.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

I'm watching Pitmasters tonite, bigs is going to be on there later.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Lol at KD.!


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

Stuck at a wreck. Ain't gotta clue how to get home from here with out back trackin for 30 min. Gonna sit it out.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Me n t.p. rid to the club this afternoon. Quack lied about it raining down there. It ain't rained enough to wash the tracks from when we planted. Don't matter though. This past week the deer found my beans and wiped them out. Can't even tell I ever planted any. Smh


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. rid to the club this afternoon. Quack lied about it raining down there. It ain't rained enough to wash the tracks from when we planted. Don't matter though. This past week the deer found my beans and wiped them out. Can't even tell I ever planted any. Smh



You sure Billy has not been out there.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

Deer love them peas TP


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 23, 2015)

That's a good point bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Man who farms the land cross the gravel road from my pasture called himself doing me a favor today. He sprayed my fence row with weed killer. He killed bout a 1000 ft of the finest Blackberry's in the country. They were easy to pick too.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. rid to the club this afternoon. Quack lied about it raining down there. It ain't rained enough to wash the tracks from when we planted. Don't matter though. This past week the deer found my beans and wiped them out. Can't even tell I ever planted any. Smh


I really don't hate deer. I just hate when deer exhibit that type of inexscusable behavior.  I think they need manners lessons sometimes.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

I wish mattech would change his avatar pic. Sweet baby Jesus if t.p. ax me one more question about his icehole.  Smh.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

It hurt my feelings, Scrapy.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

May go back next weekend and replant in corn. It's still got to eventually rain though.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

On a brighter note, the deer at home ain't touched my beans with the fence around it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry bout your pee's T.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm watching Pitmasters tonite, bigs is going to be on there later.



I woke up to one this morning. It was in French. Really. They moved the cameras around so fast I did not get much out of it. The pretty girl won. I was root'n for her anyway. The French guys had an attitude and it showed.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

I kinda like mt's icehole.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

I bet mt could pull something out of his icehole.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Yall please don't tempt Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Okay lets turn around and head the other way.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Too late.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Can't take em nowhere, kd.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Can't take em nowhere, kd.



And I was gonna give each member a nice bonus next week. Oh well I am sure you and me will find summpin to spend it on.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Made erebody mad and they left.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Was I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Nuttin Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Me and T just trying to figure out how we gonna spend all thie extry money.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 23, 2015)

Hello ky


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 23, 2015)

Hit the river today and caught some nice &#55357;&#56351;


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

I'm gone spend mine on a water truck.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

Hay, BmW!


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2015)

T.P. an t.p. out.  Yall keep em straight in hera.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

Last night I bought 4 ears of sweetcorn for a dollah. IF the coons and squirrels let mine make it ain't even goanna be worth walkin out the backdoor for. What I bought was good corn too.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Hey Bee Kay. What the killer up to?


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Night T and t. That road from Ga. runs both ways.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hit the river today and caught some nice ��



nice what?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

TurkeyKillinWife is here!


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Man who farms the land cross the gravel road from my pasture called himself doing me a favor today. He sprayed my fence row with weed killer. He killed bout a 1000 ft of the finest Blackberry's in the country. They were easy to pick too.


 same here last week for me, but these were viney dewberries. Finest in the land to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> same here last week for me, but these were viney dewberries. Finest in the land to me.



I think KyDawg needs to sue the guy. Good blackberry patches are hard to come by.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think KyDawg needs to sue the guy. Good blackberry patches are hard to come by.


If I thought KD was the suin type I'd a been gone long ago.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think KyDawg needs to sue the guy. Good blackberry patches are hard to come by.



There are other ones down there, but are much harder to get to. We kept the grass between the fence row and the gravel road mowed and you could just move up down the fence and get a bucket full quick.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Love blackberry cobbler and blackberry jam.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I put blackberries on a bologna sammich.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Got to watch out for the Copperheads when picking blackberries up here. They like to hang around them for some reason. Maybe they eat whatever small animals that eat blackberries.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I have personally never seen a Copperhead eating a blackberry.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I put blackberries on a bologna sammich.



Was that you on the French channel?????????????????


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Erebody gone cept Scrapy and me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Figured I would hang around and see some of dem bigshots Scrapy was talking about.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have personally never seen a Copperhead eating a blackberry.


 An old doctor that has 800 acres with a pike creek going through it told me today that what you need is a kid and a five gallon bucket and let the kid scurry around and pick up the pike you fling out.  That swamp is a snake ridden place. I look close myownself.  I have never seen a moccasin eat a pike but I have seen a pike eat a watersnake and I got pictures to prove it if I knew how to post pics.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

What questions does t.p. have about my icehole T?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got to watch out for the Copperheads when picking blackberries up here. They like to hang around them for some reason. Maybe they eat whatever small animals that eat blackberries.



It's the field mice they are after. A really good blackberry stand will have snakes in it somewhere. I've seen every type of snake i can think of in blackberry patches. Except for a coral snake. Never seen a live wild one.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

Guess we are going to a beach tomorrow, what beach is to be determined. Maybe Amelia island since its so close.


----------



## mattech (May 23, 2015)

I guess I'll need to get a fla license in the morning, idk, I may just pull a billy and risk it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

I b hawngray . .


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Figured I would hang around and see some of dem bigshots Scrapy was talking about.


 All I know is they don't show up during the week when I am working Bo$$. Me, bein low man and all, just figured.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> I guess I'll need to get a fla license in the morning, idk, I may just pull a billy and risk it.



You had one for HH? I didn't even bother to suggest that but you would be under the bridge and out of sight anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Thought I heard a Duck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> An old doctor that has 800 acres with a pike creek going through it told me today that what you need is a kid and a five gallon bucket and let the kid scurry around and pick up the pike you fling out.  That swamp is a snake ridden place. I look close myownself.  I have never seen a moccasin eat a pike but I have seen a pike eat a watersnake and I got pictures to prove it if I knew how to post pics.



Does that help keep the snakes off of you?


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

Finally made it home


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

Couldn't get a pic of the pickup but it's amazing that the guy was able to walk away. Glad he didn't have a passenger ridin with him


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> What questions does t.p. have about my icehole T?


 I have one. Why is the plumber's friend handle sticking out of it?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I b hawngray . .



Sorry, Quack-bro.
The wimmens ate every bit of supper and didn't even leave  a bite of mashed taters.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Does that help keep the snakes off of you?


 I'll stawmp a snake. You ever tried to stomp a yellor fly?


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

How long did you sit in traffic Hils?


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Hils gone to bed after that ordeal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Quack-bro.
> The wimmens ate every bit of supper and didn't even leave  a bite of mashed taters.





I baked a turkey breast Friday night, moist and tender, I'll be eatin turkey sammiches for awhile.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

When does the late crowd start coming in Scrapy?


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hils gone to bed after that ordeal.



Prob about 30-45 min


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

It woulda took longer to back track to the closest detour


----------



## Hilsman (May 23, 2015)

Detour flap


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Getting bout bedtime for me too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

sebenmohowas


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

You got it now Quack, tell Chalkmine I said woof woof, he'll know what you mean.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> When does the late crowd start coming in Scrapy?


 Bout 2 on Mondays but this one's a Holiday and I don't know whether to show up for Jury Duty or not.

I heard through the grape vine that one case is about a man beating a woman, and a case about a man correcting a dog, and another about the telephone company sprayin around their under ground boxes. I sure hope they get it all worked out. I sure don't want to hang anybody else.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Pnut hasn't run out of reeb yet.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Past my bedtime, cyl!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 23, 2015)

Last one bo$$!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Night Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

I am out too, got to get up tomorrow and head to the lake.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Night erebody and Buckfiddy, wherever you being useless tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (May 23, 2015)

Me too! got corn silks dangling out of my teeth . Must floss. Must set clock for Church Time. Got a promise from a cousin about Sunday Dinner at her house if I show up for Church , she left it open ended , but I got the point. If not, I reckon it will be balony and blueberry sandwich.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

I am getting serious now. Not sure if I should post this in Billy or on the religious or maybe on Serious.

I decided to grow a garden. A fox started comin and I started feeding it. I said HAH! bet rabbits and mice won't be a problem. 

Been enjoyin watching a halfway good garden grow and watching Mocking birds catching bugs. 

Last couple of days I been having to watch my back cause of a young mockingbird on the ground. and mamma dive bombing me.

Anyway, I just went out and threw out some more pike heads and guts out to the fox and there is a little set of legs and wing pieces  from that Mockingbird Chick. I just feel like crying.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

I am gonna stand up now. Done cried my eyes out bout dat mockingbird.

  Hey NC Hilbiily This one is for you and me. I had one one time, crazier than Carly and Jane put together.r


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Prayers for Scrapys dead baybay bird.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers for Scrapys dead baybay bird.



E' be dun forgot . My ole ole gf flyin in from Vegas dammorrow or the next day., She is a showgirl and likes it down hyar. Got a house on the water. Mine's on high ground.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Somebody show scrapy how to post pics! Please.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Bout to my meat on da smoker.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Pm me the pics scraps. Gm useless and non useless folks who just like to read the billy


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

I'm headed to the smoker myself. Mornin


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I should still be in bed.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 24, 2015)

Boom


----------



## kmckinnie (May 24, 2015)

Warden bbl


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Boom!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

lftt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Useless folks up early


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Quacks prom pic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> lftt



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## cramer (May 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Quacks prom pic.



now we know how he got his handle


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

That was back when perms were popular for the guys and fly backs for the girls


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

I had a natural curly mullet


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I just woke up!


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Cramer+?


----------



## cramer (May 24, 2015)

go nut
I gotta get outside and fire up the smoker
 remember our fallen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Eyerecon I should go see what's on sale.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Make some ribs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Maybe BBQ chicken legs


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

I got a deal on picanic roasts the other day. Got lone in the smoker now


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Live from the baseball field....This getting old


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Especially on a Sunday morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Bb practice is tomorrow at 7pm


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Dang at the baseball field on a Sunday morning?


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

I'd tell em we don't practice baseball on a Sunday morning.......


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Tell em to knock there selves out mag-7-mark


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Yep. Tournament. Good news is if we loose , we go home. Short mags team is not that good


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

My wife was out here all day yesterday while I was working


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Yea that would get old mag.


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

not practice flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

She didn't get home till 9pm last night. I told her to stay in bed and I would take him. It's an hour drive to get here


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

My boy decided he didn't want to play baseball anymore because it got in the way of turkey huntin and fishin,I didn't argue.


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

It can get raw 7-mark-mag.......We did it for 10 years


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Pewpewpew


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I forgot to refresh. I was way late.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Nazi coaches


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 24, 2015)

Morning peeps


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 24, 2015)

Looks like another purty day


----------



## karen936 (May 24, 2015)

Sunday funny, morning guy's


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like a bunch of billies k run.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Hey, mack.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Good one, krun.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Me n mack is about the same age.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Mack is retired and enjoys golf, hunting and fishing.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

What day is it?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Other team got some good looking moms


----------



## karen936 (May 24, 2015)

Celebrating grandsons 9th birthday early
his momma my daughter can go into labor
soon so she did want him to miss having his day.


----------



## karen936 (May 24, 2015)

grilling hamburgers and hotdogs and
swimming.


----------



## karen936 (May 24, 2015)

y'all have a nice day.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

How did they get home then, krun?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Tell him happy birthday krun!
And congrats on the future grandbaby!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Pics? Mag!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I'm concerned for the drunk guys.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

That was not a nice taxi driver.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Pics? Mag!



Might be kinda hard to do nut


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

They could have bought more reeb with that $20.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Billy?


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

McDurdelson?


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

He is alive and well in PCB


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Got my Chula flash hat on. Feling super hero powers


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Swear to goodness.. Saw a chick in the Nike outlet with "Billy" tattooed in cursive on her left shoulder.. Tried to take a pic but it didn't werk out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Billy is a legend


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Billy is a legend



Yes..yes he is.. He makes all his ol ladies get his brand on their shoulder


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

I just realized I left a bag of cigar minnows in a compartment on my boat.. that's goin to be less than pleasant


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Never smoked a cigar minnow.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Mack, what you got going on today?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Chillin? Grillin?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Billy brands his ladies like cattle.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Being branded by Billy gets you into the club.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Not many perks or benefits to being in Billy's club.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Tractaman finally woke up.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

We got checked by a hawt GW when we came back in yesterday.. She was parked under a tree at the state park.. She asked the guy drivin my truck how many we had.. Then Med oops.. Then me. We all were honest and luckily we threw that short aj back.. One of our snappas was short.. I measured it 3 times but with the boat rockin.. Guess I missed it bein 1/2" short. Med oops said she moved her tape measurer to make it 16.. I'm assumin cuzz we were all honest when she approached.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Tp+?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 24, 2015)

Mornin', Guth's got a gun so big it took 3 pictures just to post it......


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Ooops=slick


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Ooops=slick



That's the only time I can recall gettin away with somethin.. That and the time I had too many folks in my boat.. That happened thera two. Guess I'm jus lucky at da state park


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 24, 2015)

Ya would thank it is leef lukkin season fromm all the traffic last few days !!


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

oops used his charm to woo tha GW.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Woooooo flop


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Mack, you gone talk to us?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Nyello?


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> oops used his charm to woo tha GW.



I wanted to ax her to take a selfie with me but really didn't feel like gettin tazed.. I was already real sunburnt


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Mack=bashful


----------



## lagrangedave (May 24, 2015)

Some people hafta adjust to Billyetime If you step back and observe it, it moves mighty fast.


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Mornin', Guth's got a gun so big it took 3 pictures just to post it......



Wanted to show it close up. That joker is over a hunderd year old and looks brand new


----------



## lagrangedave (May 24, 2015)

I was offered one last week, it had a faulty ammo tube though. $1200


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

I haven't even loaded it. Don't plan on shooting it. I stole it for $550


----------



## ccherry (May 24, 2015)

Morning ya'll


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

What?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Watch out now


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Brisket is done, I think. Temp is around °190-°200. Are you supposed to let it "rest" before you cut it?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I think you're supposed to rest before you cut it.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Pm me the pics scraps. Gm useless and non useless folks who just like to read the billy


 I would. How do you even do that?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Brisket is done, I think. Temp is around °190-°200. Are you supposed to let it "rest" before you cut it?



Always rest meat after its done cooking. Turkey, roast, whatever. If you cut it right away, all the juices will run out and the meat will be dry.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

I think i'm gonna go throw some birdseed and trailcams out and see if i can get some baby turkey pic's.


----------



## JB0704 (May 24, 2015)

BAck home now.  Got lotsa catchin' up to do.....


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I think you're supposed to rest before you cut it.


Lol. Fell asleep while ago and let it cook a little longer than I wanted too.


rhbama3 said:


> Always rest meat after its done cooking. Turkey, roast, whatever. If you cut it right away, all the juices will run out and the meat will be dry.



That's what I thought, thanks.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Rule 1 , always rest your meat when it's done.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'm gonna go throw some birdseed and trailcams out and see if i can get some baby turkey pic's.



I saw two yesterday. Not fully feathered out yet and could fly about as good as a storebought quail.


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Fixin to eat Dinner with kinfolk. I hope she let's her meatloaf rest.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I saw two yesterday. Not fully feathered out yet and could fly about as good as a storebought quail.



I'm hoping its a good hatch this year. We had a LOT of rain at the peak of nesting season though.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly done caught a buggywhip, whilst he was nekidd!


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping its a good hatch this year. We had a LOT of rain at the peak of nesting season though.


 All I saw was the two. I think that is all there was.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I got to remember to take a pic of my meat when I cut it.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly done lost his shirt.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Lol-ing..Scraps= meat wise


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Oft to go bake in da sun some mo! Pics ta follow


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Gonna head to the lake sometime today.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna head to the lake sometime today.



Me too, and going to make peach ice cream


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Finally caught that pesky mouse. It was in a closet across the hall from the pantry.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Now we got another closet to clean out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

The fish will be a sleep when I get there.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Oops flashed his charming smile at that lady GW and he got off scott free.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly captured a small King Cobra with his bare hands.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Brisket was on time!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hillbilly captured a small King Cobra with his bare hands.



I think it was hiding in his belly button.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 24, 2015)

That looks good Benben.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Good looking biskit, benben!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Good looking food Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Billy is out there tilling my garden right now. He makes bout one round and gets under the shade tree and drinks one of those Silver Bullets I got iced down in the cooler. I went out to check on him and he ask me if I wanted a beer.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

He said he needed to be home before 3, cause his probation officer was coming by around 5  and he didn't want him to smell beer on breath.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly lives in a nudist colony.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

They go around observing wildlife and picking flowers.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly don't be no nudist.  He always wearing that fur coat he growed


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly said he likes milk snake ice cream, but it takes milking a lot of snakes to get enuff milk fer a gallon of ice cream.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly trained his weener dog to find milk snakes by feedin' it milk snake ice cream.  That dog is a fool fer milk snake ice cream.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

flap flep flip flop flup


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Wonder if Hillbilly likes milk snake milk shakes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

That was hard to type.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Hey Matt.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, live from Fernandino beach, this place is packed


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Live from the iPhone, my droid quit charging, I gotta gete a new phone now


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

If you got yer feeshin pole MT head on down A1A to ft George inlet. You can wade out on the ocean side of the bridge and catch some reds,trout and or flounder


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Nassau sound is on the south end of Amelia island. It's a good place to too tue


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

You sure are makin me miss that place. I've framed a couple houses in the plantation back in my younger days


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

We were going to Amelia island and last minute went straight instead turning, now we are here, today is a family day, no fishing


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

We used to go to Fernandina back in the 50's. There was nothing much there cept some cheap beach motels and cabins. I did not know they were cheap. Felt like a mansion to me.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Your meat looks real good Nut.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I gorged myself.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Billy came in and told me he was leaving. I asked him why he was leaving early and he said a GW had been hiding in the bushes for 20 minutes watching him till.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Did you smoke it with wood from a peanut tree?


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

I'm smokin a picnic roast. I'm usin yellow pine. Gives it a crust coat. Tastes like pinesol


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I'm smokin a picnic roast. I'm usin yellow pine. Gives it a crust coat. Tastes like pinesol



I would suggest a Gin cocktail with that Guth.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Billy BBQ'ed some hawgs for the church one night. They got drunk and went to sleep. When they got up early the next morning the fire had long since burnt out. They finished the hog up with tome old tires, so they could get the meat there by that afternoon. True story.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Lol


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Well, they tell it around here as a true story.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Got my ribs rubbed down. Gonna let them set in the fridge tonight and put them on early in the morning, prolly with some cheekuns.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Lolin!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Sounds goot bo$$!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I think I'm gone take a nap.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Pnut got a brisket full.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Where you at now Matt?


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Billy said it looks like the phenix city flea market down hera with all dees tents set up.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Too crowded to take goot kini pics.. Jus sayin. It's a red flag too. Can't froli in da wata


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Bbl.. I gotta get in em.. Too tared to yesterday


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Erebody at the beach.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

I am finally headed to the lake to meet met the youngins. See youns later.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy sittin in da recliner and watching African Queen.   Don't want to see the part with the leeches hung on his back.   Gives Pappy the heebie geebies.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Too crowded to take goot kini pics.. Jus sayin. It's a red flag too. Can't froli in da wata


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Billy is werk in at da beach Rentin out umbrellas that other people have already rented.. Has the rubber bands up his goot arm and all.. He's very professional lookin.. Did his research fur the role..roll..roal! He's toakin on a number rit nowa.. Said he fixin ta get back ta scammin.. I mean werkin


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

It's a full time job keeping yall entertained.. Take pic.. Delete.. Take pic.. Delete


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Makes me feel dirty.. Plus.. I'm diggin in Erybody's kewlers so I don't run out.. Got that on my conscious too.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

That's it.. I'm dun.. Peace out from Billy's kini shop.


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Keep em comin oops. Wishin I was therea with you. Been watchin racin all day and baby sittin the smoker. Picnic roast was goot though


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

I feel bad I didn't get any pics for yall


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Woowee Woowee


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I feel bad I didn't get any pics for yall



You should. Some of us couldn't make it to the beach this weekend. Need pics


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Prolly can't see it but Billy next to me has a sho nuff sweet ponytail.. Says he jigs fur amberjack and gag grouper  with it.. Says they can't resist


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Flippin


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

And?


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Floppin


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Sunburnt flap?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Need more pics,  oops.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

No dude pics.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

NO pics of Fuzzy in a speedo, please


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

That pony tail would make a good gar lure.


----------



## fish hawk (May 24, 2015)

Need some 10's?


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

oops+?


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Billy's at da pewl nowa.. He's takin cover charges at the gate.. Dun made enough ta go ta Dave and Busters.. Says he needs tip money nowa.. He'll stop when he's gotta Benjamin in his pocket


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I only see heads?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Floppin



Guth...... it looks like there is a trophy elk in your living room.
What's the story on him?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

That was my sister holding the snake in the pic.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

fuzz runs in the hillbilly family then.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2015)

yall just jealous.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

These Billy's was all bout merica.. I said.. Lemme take yo pic.. They said.. You get in it too.. I said no.. I can't afford Billy touchin/droppin my new phone.. I'm not deep pocket TP: they said K!


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Murica!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Sister Hillbilly is the poster child for Nair hair removal products


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Murica!!




No truer werds evea been spoken.. Salute da troops.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

This chicks makin mrs oops mad cuzz she's a librain n keeps talkin 2 me.. Mrs oops don't realize I'm very versed in the classics.. Jus sayin.. Delete pic nowa


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Guth...... it looks like there is a trophy elk in your living room.
> What's the story on him?



He's actually in the keeping/trophy room. I killed him back in 2005 when I could afford to go on outta state hunts


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

My daughters gettin dancin lessons from the librarian.. This is gunna end badly fur me


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Hera we go nowa


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

You did good oops.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

oops is sleeping on tha couch tonight.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I like da one at 6 o'clock in that second to last pic.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Guth,  what's a keeping room?


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Looks like a cat fight fittin to start


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> These Billy's was all bout merica.. I said.. Lemme take yo pic.. They said.. You get in it too.. I said no.. I can't afford Billy touchin/droppin my new phone.. I'm not deep pocket TP: they said K!



Murica!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Eat cho heart out boys!


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Guth,  what's a keeping room?



It's a room where you keep stuff


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Looks good 7mag


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Guth,  what's a keeping room?



Just kiddin. It's a room off of the kitchen/breakfast room. I guess it came about as a place to "keep" your dinner guests till dinner is ready. I use it as an office


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You did good oops.


Came out unscathed.. Woooooo




T.P. said:


> oops is sleeping on tha couch tonight.



Preciate you notichin the effort.. I try n do Billy
Proud


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

I got a bunch of keeping rooms then.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Whoa!!!!! 6 o'clock flop up top!!^^^


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

t.p. keeping stuff in every room in the house. I got a potato/onion box in the pantry that I never use. I saw her get a baby doll out of it a little bit ago. Opened it up and she had all sorts of stuff in there. Smh


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

Mark takes the lead on the Good Eats race tonight.
We got hamburger helper and bbq bread.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Ruh roh ooops


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Me n t.p. had a ribeye each and a oven tater.


----------



## T.P. (May 24, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy had stir fry and watermelon fer deecert.  It were goot!


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Fixed my first garden squash. Real good but I hope I don't get tired of them as quick as usual.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Dave and Busters.. Here me n my wallet come.. Please be gentle


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Fixed my first garden squash. Real good but I hope I don't get tired of them as quick as usual.



I got a couple of blooms on my sqwarsh, that bout it


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Do it ooops! You done good! Proud of ya!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Dave and Busters.. Here me n my wallet come.. Please be gentle



At least they got reebs


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly owes me a beer too! I spewed when he said his sister was holding the snake!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Lolin big time!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Mag?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

Scrappy?


----------



## peanutman04 (May 24, 2015)

I'm sityin by a far.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

Sad day.
Just saw where another stupid kid drowned while jumping off "the rock" on Lake Jordan just north of Montgomery. There's posted signs everywhere and they still climb up the cliff and jump off into the lake. I hate it for the family but all i can do is shake my head at the stupidity.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

I gotta go ta rehab.. Mrs oops is drivin my sweet ford truck and she ran a red light.. I said sum thin bout it and med oops said.. Dad.. You'd puff a 7 in cops.. Stop
Complaining


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Fixed my first garden squash. Real good but I hope I don't get tired of them as quick as usual.



Cooked my first last night. Prolly pick a dozen this week. Zukinies makin some to. Dug some Yukon golds last night and the GF cooked and mashed em tonight. Garden is lookin good


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

Nut?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

I need a good squash casserole recipe


----------



## mark-7mag (May 24, 2015)

I got a good one with zuchini


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sad day.
> Just saw where another stupid kid drowned while jumping off "the rock" on Lake Jordan just north of Montgomery. There's posted signs everywhere and they still climb up the cliff and jump off into the lake. I hate it for the family but all i can do is shake my head at the stupidity.



That is sad Bama.


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I need a good squash casserole recipe



Try butternut squash in a casserole. I grow those and acorn squash to tue too. We cut acorn squash in pieces like an orange season it and put on the grill


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Killed a copperhead in the garden today. He was plainly visible on bare ground.


----------



## jcountry (May 24, 2015)

Everybody wants useless billy to swallow a grenade.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Billy swallered a grenade one time.  Said it gave him heartburn bad.

But the real problem was when he had to pass it.  Billy said it cleaned out everything ahead of it, and left nuttin behind.


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2015)

Pit stop at the south Carolina state line, some how missed the i-16 exit and didn't realize it. Got a 15 mile back track now. Smh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Jcountry sup


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

They is a strip club on that exit matt


----------



## mguthrie (May 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> They is a strip club on that exit matt



That'd be a great finish to a family vacation


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Do it Mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

White club on the left black club in the right.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Eyerecon jaun more reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Toe jamb foot ball take over scraps


----------



## Scrapy (May 24, 2015)

Gnight Migmack


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Had a nice day at the lake with the youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

They eone left us in here by ourselves Robert, I will watch you if you watch me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Had a nice day at the lake with the youngins.



Good deal, Charlie.
Just finished cleaning and replacing batteries and sd cards in my trailcams. Got about 60 pounds of birdseed and cracked corn to put out with them tomorrow. Hope to get some turkey poult pic's but i'm also gonna put a camera on the road thru the swamp and see if i can get a gator or beaver pic.
Just got to watch out for the snakes and skeeters. Got a lot of them out there too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I need a good squash casserole recipe





Do a search on the Cooking Forum, I posted one from my wife a few years ago, it's most excellent !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Good deal, Charlie.
> Just finished cleaning and replacing batteries and sd cards in my trailcams. Got about 60 pounds of birdseed and cracked corn to put out with them tomorrow. Hope to get some turkey poult pic's but i'm also gonna put a camera on the road thru the swamp and see if i can get a gator or beaver pic.
> Just got to watch out for the snakes and skeeters. Got a lot of them out there too.



Snakes are moving up here. A rat snake don't stand a chance in this neighborhood. Peeps around me kill and then tell erebody the killed a Copperhead.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Boss, rat snake is a baby rattled head copper mocassin, didn't you know?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy done been busy today.  Had a calf born last week, and mama ain't gots da milk to nurse him.  Pappy been having to force feed him 2x a day.  It is up and walking around, which is a lot better than Friday when I found him.  I hope I can get him to sucking a bottle tomorrow or Tuesday.  I am trying to get him eating out of a bucket, but he wont do that either.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

oops missed da exit, cause da eye on that side done swelled shut, from when Mrs Oops saw his picture posting today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy is wondering what to cook on da grill tamarra.  Chicken or maybe smoke some pastrami...   decisions, decisions


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Boss, rat snake is a baby rattled head copper mocassin, didn't you know?



Must be a north georgia thing.
We call em copper headed water rattlers down here. Still just as deadly though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy and Meeno gots 2 of the grandbabies fer the day and night.  Pappy had to take Samuel on a tractor ride at dusk...  

Samuel said  "I like ridin on you blue tracker"


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Pappy, I got 6 cows that are past their due date, I am getting worried.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Copper headed water rattlers is a different sub species.    They grow mostly in the southern swamps.  

rattle headed copper moccasins grow in the mountains and only eat native trout over 12 inches long.  That is one reason they are hated so much.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Boss, Mine are supposed to drop 3 more by the 1st.   I wonder.....

I know when I took da bull out, so they better hurry.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Never smoked no Pastrami Pappy. Not very big one it anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

I am wondering bout my Bull too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy ain't never smoked one either Boss, but I read a post or twenty over in the Paymaster section and it sounded goot, so I thought I might try it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

I think my bull done alright.  We have dropped 3 from him already, so da plumbing works.  I am wondering about these heifers.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

I rubbed some ribs down today and they are in the fridge. I will put them on bout 8 o'clock in the morning.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

I am hoping this calf will start eating on his own.  Force feeding with a tube down the throat ain't no fun.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

They should be ready 'bout da time I get there Boss.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Copper headed water rattlers is a different sub species.    They grow mostly in the southern swamps.
> 
> rattle headed copper moccasins grow in the mountains and only eat native trout over 12 inches long.  That is one reason they are hated so much.



Y'all got any of those North Carolina beer belly killer milk snakes up there?


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Calves to valuable to miss a crop.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy gots da nasty burps.   don't think da wallermelon I ate is agreeing wid me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Hillbilly will actually pick up one of those deadly Milk Snakes. I don't think there is even ant-venom for them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Y'all got any of those North Carolina beer belly killer milk snakes up there?



We just got da nekkid ones, not the ones with the fuzzy bellies.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

They say the only thing that helps a milk snake bite is rock salt and ice.  Put the bit place in a big bowl, cover with ice and rock salt.  If it start to go numb, you are in deep trouble.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

purt near a flap


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

flap flep flip flop flup flyp


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

I got to get some hay cut next week.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Mine was suppose to be cut yestiday... gonna go look in the morning and see if they got it done.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

I am going to buy about 7 more cows if I can find any decent price on them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pregnant cows down here are bringin close to 2800 bucks now.... Stupid high


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

Pappy needs to be in da bed.  Shower first.  Pappy gots out and walked this afternoon and was sweatin like a pig.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 24, 2015)

well, night all

nite Buckfiddy, where ever you be

God Bless


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Billy said.. I didn't steal this chair fur u ta break it... Jus sayin


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

The table next to us waitress was hawt


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pregnant cows down here are bringin close to 2800 bucks now.... Stupid high



Well, that explains the $6/lb. ground burger i bought tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Oops parties all night long.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

That's all I got other than Dave and Busters is the biggest racket ever been produced.. Wish Ida thunk it up.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Oops parties all night long.



Yes.. Yes I do. It's takin its toll..tole toal on me two.. Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Pappy, I guess I am just to conservative. I had a chance to get up to 15 cows, that were 3 months from calving, for $1650 about a year ago. Two calves and they are paid for and have 4 or 5 hundred in you pocket.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Yes.. Yes I do. It's takin its toll..tole toal on me two.. Bo$$



It don't get late till 2 oops.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

How many mohowas Mil?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

sexhowasnfowtyfifeminnitz






Just got a tick off me, I'll b scratchin the rest of the night.  Stoopid dog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

I'm gettin tired of holding these fish in my avatar, they startin to stank too, to, two, 2, tutu.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sexhowasnfowtyfifeminnitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prayers sent??


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Put em down Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Prayers received and thank you.



I gotz a niller double decka Moonpie I'm gonna slather up with peanut butta.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

They do look heavy.. Why don't you just clean em


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Next thing you will be telling us that Chalkmine has fleas.


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

I got sun taday where sun has no bidness goin


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Hurts very much bad


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Boooyah


----------



## oops1 (May 24, 2015)

Oops out.. Sexual chocolate.. Drops the mic


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Well, I aint at the beach and the WW is closed, so I guess I will have to hit the hay.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

This one will be close when I sign back on.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Night all and Buckfiddy, wherever you and Billy are tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2015)

Lock er down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)




----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Well, made it home a while ago.


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Hade to get hopped up on caffeine to stay awake. Now I can't sleep.


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

Matt geeked up all night every night . .


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

That's like, your opinion man


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Go ahead and close this in down


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Just a


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Few more


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

And we


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Are done


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

I could take this to 2 k post  tonight


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

No one to stop me


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

I can just ramble on


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Scrapy ain't even here


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

All alone


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (May 25, 2015)

Lock it down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

Lock 'er down flop . .


----------



## Hilsman (May 25, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Hilsman (May 25, 2015)

Live from da work place


----------



## Hilsman (May 25, 2015)

Last post locker down.


----------



## fish hawk (May 25, 2015)

Lock er down


----------



## mark-7mag (May 25, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 25, 2015)

Me and Hills prolly the only one workin today


----------

